# Flifi-Fotos



## marioschreiber (24. Mai 2003)

Stellt doch mal ein paar schöne Flifi-Bilder in diesen Thread.
Es ist hier viel zu ruhig geworden (was ist aus der Fliege des Monats geworden?)!


----------



## Klausi (24. Mai 2003)

Genau. Schönes Bild.#6


----------



## Hornpieper (24. Mai 2003)

Mit links aus der Hüfte#6 

schönes Foto

Björn


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Mai 2003)

@ Mario : "Fliege des Monats " ist jetzt immer im Magazin.
Grüße Stephan


----------



## Broesel (24. Mai 2003)

Naja...noch mal Mario in Action...nennt sich das Doppelzug..oder so?  :q

@Mario,
Woher kenne ich bloß dein reingestelltes Bild??


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Mai 2003)

Bin ich hier der meistfotogrfierte ???
 
Hat noch jemand Bilder von mir :q :q :q


----------



## Maddin (25. Mai 2003)

jo...ich...




:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Mai 2003)

tja Mario....Eins hätte ich auch noch, aber leider nicht so ein gutes :q ....
Ausserdem kann man so erkennen, dass es gut läuft.... auch der Kutter im Hintergrund hat, wie die Mefos auch, die weisse Fahne schon gehisst :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Mai 2003)

....uups....hab noch eins gefunden, auf dem ausnahmsweise nicht mario drauf ist :q


----------



## Stonie (25. Mai 2003)

da wird es einem warm ums herz #6


----------



## Laksos (25. Mai 2003)

Bin zwar nicht so aus eurem Metier, steuere aber trotzdem mal was hierzu bei. Das Bild zeigt einen Norweger, der extra aus Norge zum Flyfishing nach Bornholm eingereist war:


----------



## Klausi (25. Mai 2003)

:l :l  Schöne Bilder. weiter so.


----------



## grünfüssler (26. Mai 2003)

jooooo....echt klasse bilder...
besonders das letzte finde ich persönlich endgeil.........
stimmungsvoller kann fischen wohl nicht sein.
gruss....das hatkeinfotofussel


----------



## Mefo (26. Mai 2003)

Nun Ja @Mario mit den Mauerblümchen dasein ist jetzt schluß.:q 
Bist ja bekannt wie ein Bunter Hund:m


----------



## Mefo (26. Mai 2003)

und noch ein schönes.


----------



## Mefo (26. Mai 2003)

Wer mag das wohl sein;+ ;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## Broesel (26. Mai 2003)

so...ich habe noch eins...natürlich auch wieder Mario...:q


----------



## Laksos (26. Mai 2003)

Eih, bin ich hier in






???

Oh Verzeihung, ich hab' den ersten Buchstaben verkehrt rum geschrieben! :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Mai 2003)

Einen hab ich auch noch :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Mai 2003)

so...damit wir hier nicht zum "Marioland" verkommen, habe ich meine Festplatte mal intensiv durgeforstet :q 
Im Hintergrund Ace in action


----------



## Klausi (26. Mai 2003)

Wieder schöne Bilder#6


----------



## Ace (26. Mai 2003)

einer drillt die Mefo und der andere enttüdert die schnur:q :q :q 
das nenn ich Teamwork
:q:q:q

war leider nur n Hänger:c


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Mai 2003)

Nicht von mir, aber auch nicht schlecht:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Mai 2003)

:q  nun wird's exotisch :q


----------



## Ace (29. Mai 2003)

Na erkennt sich hier irgendjemand#y


----------



## Tinsen (30. Mai 2003)

was habt ihr denn da für kisten vor dem bauch ? ;+


----------



## Stonie (30. Mai 2003)

Klasse Bilder :z :z :z


----------



## Hummer (30. Mai 2003)

> was habt ihr denn da für kisten vor dem bauch ?



Die sind zum reinkotzen, wenn die gewünschte Wurfweite mal wieder nicht erreicht wird! 

Nee - das sind Schußkörbe. Beim Fliegenfischen wird die Schnurlänge, die man für den Wurf braucht, vorher von der Rolle abgezogen.  Nach dem Wurf wird die Schnur eingestrippt und wiederum in den Schußkorb abgelegt, bereit für den nächsten Wurf.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Tinsen (30. Mai 2003)

na und ich dachte die verkaufen ihren fisch direkt aus dem "bauchladen" am strand an die touris ... :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Mai 2003)

@ Ace....
auf heden Fall nicht Mario :q 
Ein klein wenig zu dick...und ausserdem Rechtshänder :q 
Tippe mal auf Marcus .......


----------



## Ace (30. Mai 2003)

@Vossi
was du für aufmerksame Augen hast...mir fällt jetzt erst auf das Mario Linkshändler ist#t 
aber das Thema hatten wir ja schonmal

ich glaube das müsste Hornpiper sein im Oktober 2002 Dazendorf rechtes Riff.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. Mai 2003)

Eins hab ich auch noch :


----------



## Klausi (30. Mai 2003)

Na war der Drill erfolgreich ?? Schönes Bild.


----------



## Hornpieper (31. Mai 2003)

@ Klausi    klar: hab den Stein raus gekriegt 
@ Dorschdiggler      "zu dick"  Ich werd dir was!!!#y 

Björn


----------



## Klausi (31. Mai 2003)

Stein, auch nicht schlecht:q :q :q


----------



## marioschreiber (31. Mai 2003)

Ich tippe auf Björn (Hornpieper).
Der Bauchladen ist eizigartig !


----------



## Hornpieper (31. Mai 2003)

@ Mario                    "eizigartig"???:q 

Björn


----------



## marioschreiber (31. Mai 2003)

Der Form und Farbe nach....


----------



## Hornpieper (31. Mai 2003)

#6 #6 #6


----------



## Ace (1. Juni 2003)

hab noch 3 Pic´s von einer meiner Übungsstunden In Dazendorf gefunden...bitte nich lachen:q


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Juni 2003)

Worüber ?


----------



## Ace (1. Juni 2003)

über die leicht schw.. angehauchte und verkrampfte Körperhaltung...dat sieht bei dir ganz anders aus.
aber ich denke ich bin auf´m besten Weg.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Juni 2003)

...laso ace...verkrampft ist aber was Anderes....:q 
Sieht doch ganz lässig aus......
und...Übung macht den Meister.....
Die neue Scierra ist übrigens der Hit......


----------



## Ace (1. Juni 2003)

> Die neue Scierra ist übrigens der Hit......


?????
hast du zugeschlagen???
Rute oder Schnur???


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Juni 2003)

Ich habe die Schnur probewerfen können... Klasse Gefühl....
Auf meiner neuen (noch nicht gekauften) Grey Rolle...und mit der neuen Rute...sicher der Hit :q


----------



## Tinsen (2. Juni 2003)

@ ACe:

mir gefallen die bilder gut. da ist wenigstens nicht diese "abwaschschüssel" vor dem bauch ... :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Juni 2003)

@Tinsen...
da hast Du Recht, die "Schüssel" sieht wirklich nich vorteilhaft aus.... hat aber Ihre Vorteile...... gerade, wenn im Wasser diese fiesen Fadenalgen umher schwimmen.... kann da ein Lied von singen...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Juni 2003)

> gerade, wenn im Wasser diese fiesen Fadenalgen umher schwimmen.... kann da ein Lied von singen...




... ich auch. 
Habe übrigens die gleiche "Abwaschschüssel" und es funzt.:q 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Maddin (2. Juni 2003)

....ich glaube ja, dass Ace auf den Bildern nen Hänger hat


----------



## Broesel (2. Juni 2003)

@Maddin,

Ace..nen Hänger...wo denn, woran siehst du ;+   Das versteh ich nicht...
Zum Thema "Abwaschschüssel"...für nicht Fliegenfischer doch auch praktisch...nen schönes kühles Blondes, direkt im Wasser... :l :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Juni 2003)

> ....ich glaube ja, dass Ace auf den Bildern nen Hänger hat


 ..... :q :q 
was wohl seine Frau sagt, wenn er vom Angeln mit 'nem Hänger nach Hause kommt....und dann versucht das zu erklären


----------



## Maddin (3. Juni 2003)

@Broesel
Pure Eingebung 

@Vossi
Wenn das son Hänger war wie ich letztens hatte....da paßte ´n ganzes Auto drauf:q dann meckert die bestimmt nicht...ohoh#t


----------



## Ace (3. Juni 2003)

he was läuft denn hier für ne Intrige gegen mich ihr ollen Ferkel
ein Glück bin ich grad auf der Arbeit...da laufe ich keine Gefahr das meine Frau mir über die Schulter glotzt und eure ferkeleien liest.

Also n Ständer hatte ich wirklich nicht...da würde dann keiner mehr auf die Fliegenrute achten:q :q :q


----------



## Bellyman (4. Juni 2003)

Na toll, schon ist man mal ein paar Tage weg und schon kann ich von neuem lernen:

Wie krieg ich jetzt hier Bilder rein????
Die alte Methode geht wohl nicht mehr?


----------



## Ace (4. Juni 2003)

doch die muss gehen...wie vorher auch!!!
mit rechts auf das Bild das du verlinken möchtest und dann auf Eigenschaften und dann den Pfad bei "Url" kopieren.
dann ins AB auf den Button IMG und dan den vorher kopierten Pfad einfügen.
feddich

O D E R 

du hast das Bild auf´m Rechner
dann etwas verkleinern max 650 Breit
und als .JPG anhängen...wird dann jetzt mit der neuen Software auch gleich angezeigt.


----------



## Bellyman (4. Juni 2003)

Na mal schauen:


----------



## Bellyman (4. Juni 2003)

Oder hier:


----------



## Ace (4. Juni 2003)

Siehst du musst wohl erstmal wieder warm werden...zu lange in Norge gewesen???


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Juni 2003)

@ Ace


> über die leicht schw.. angehauchte und verkrampfte Körperhaltung



Schau Dir das erste Bild von Bellyman mal genauer an :q 
Ich würde sagen...sieht leicht nach Gebisskrampf aus :q


----------



## Ace (4. Juni 2003)

@Vossi
:q :q :q 

Und hier nochmal Mario...zur Abwechslung
büschen unscharf leider


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Juni 2003)

...kommt mir bekannt vor.... :q 
war auf jeden Fall etwas frischer draussen....:q


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Juni 2003)

ICH BIN NIE "UNSCHARF" !!!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Juni 2003)

@ Mario : Stimmt, ich würde "Unscharf" eher durch "Dumpf" ersetzen.
Leute, denkt an Mario´s schrecklichen Unfall mit dem Haken in der Wange und dem Blei (100 gr. immerhin) an den Kopf.
:q :m 

:l Stephan


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Juni 2003)




----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Juni 2003)

:q :m


----------



## Broesel (8. Juni 2003)

naja..Dorschdiggler hats auch versucht...die Wäscheleine in den Fluten zu versenken...:q 






und sich wohl anschließend geschämt... :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Juni 2003)

:q ... und ich habe gedacht ich komm drum herum ..... schade, dabei habe ich Dich doch gar nicht geärgert Brösel :m


----------



## Flyfisher (14. Juni 2003)

Ich habe da mal eine frage zu den Kotzbecken!!! Baut ihr die selber oder kann man die so im handel kaufen!!! Weil ich habe bei mir im Fluß das problem das die Schnur sich in den ästen verfängt die gerad im randbereich sehr häufig auftreten!!! 
wenn selbst gebaut! wie habt ihr das gemacht??? Weil die im Handel sind doch schön Teuer!!! Oder sollte ich die Frage nach der bauanleitung besser in die bastelecke stellen???


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Juni 2003)

HIER KLICKEN !!! 






 #h #h #h


----------



## Flyfisher (14. Juni 2003)

Ich habe nocheiene Frage!!! Die Silikonstäbhcen oder was das genau is, wozunis das eigentlich genauer gut?? Oder kann man das auch getrost weglassen???


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Juni 2003)

Die verhindern ein ineinander rutschen der Schnurschlaufen.
Wenn Du mit der Schnur im Korb gehst, Wellen diesen bewegen oder sonst was, dann könnten einzelne Schlaufen ineinander rutschen und sich dann beim schießen lassen der Schnur verknoten.

Ich benutze diesen:




Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts!


----------



## Flyfisher (14. Juni 2003)

Mh! dann werde ich wohl je nach größe auch solche Dinger reinmachen!!! Was hast du denn dafpr verwendet? und wie befestigt??? Weil silikonkartusch sagt mir absulut garnichts!!!


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Juni 2003)

> Orvis Stripping Basket: Der bestbekannte Orvis-Schnurkorb, ein Muss für Salzwasser- und Seenfischer, die mit Schussköpfen auf Fischjagd gehen, ist in seiner neuen Version verbessert worden, die Form wurde etwas ergonomischer gestaltet, und die beiden Kerben in der Seite erlauben dem Fischer die Rute aus der Hand zu legen und trotzdem immer in Reichweite zu haben. Mit neuem, komfortableren Gürtel. € 58.70



Siehe hier 

Ich habe einen gekauften Korb!

Kennstt Du diese Kartuschen nicht ?




Die Spitzen sind abschraubbar. Die sind gemeint!


----------



## Bellyman (15. Juni 2003)

Hall FF,
noch einfacher, preiswerter und auch sehr effektiv:




Die Stäbchen sind einfache, etwas stärkere Kabelbinder.
Materialwert: 3 Euronen


----------

